# New ibizan mix



## Littleg902

I just adopted this ball of energy from a shelter. She's the best friend I could ever ask for and was my perfect match. She was labeled as a husky/pharaoh hound mix but I'm not so sure there's any mix in there. She resembles both a pharaoh and Ibizan hound. But I've never seen either of those in person. Any help on what she could be?


----------



## Littleg902

She looks a lot like a smooth coat podengo but apparently those are few and far between in the US, More pics...


----------



## Shell

Dem ears!!

Ibizans are really rare in the US also, so the chances of one showing up at the shelter are pretty low.

She looks at a lot like she has some pit bull type dog in her and then something in her background for the upright ears. Bull terrier for example. Basenji maybe (not super common but more common than Pharaoh or Ibizan hounds)


----------



## Doggle

Rabbit mix? Photoshop mix? She's very cute.


----------



## zack

I agree Doggle, whatever she is too cute.


----------



## Littleg902

I do know those breeds are quite rare. But the ears on this dog are out of this world. The eyes are a Skye blue color too. I think there's a bit of Mediterranean hound in there.


----------



## sizzledog

The Ibizan community is small and tight-knit, and any true Ibizan mixes are well known and documented. I don't see any Ibizan in her at all... the coat color could be passable, but her pigment is wrong and that coat color is seen in many other breeds. Blue eyes would not be Ibizan at all.

To me, she looks like a rat terrier/pit/something else mix. Whatever she is, she's very cute!


----------



## Littleg902

The pit I can kind of see in the snout. I just want to find out where those ears came from, I'm infatuated by them. Any way... My last round of pics. She doesn't sit still for very long when there's digging to be done


----------



## Littleg902

What would this dog be considered


----------



## sizzledog

Littleg902 said:


> What would this dog be considered


That would be a 10-12 week old Ibizan puppy.

I've been "dipping my toes" in the breed for about 13 years, and I'm on the list for an Ibizan puppy in 2015. I know it's hard to believe that all mixes are accounted for, but it's the truth. The Ibizan world is very, very, very small, and everyone knows everyone - and everyone knows what everyone else is doing.


----------



## sizzledog

Regarding her ears... ears like that could come from any number of short coated terrier breeds. They're the wrong shape to have come from an Ibizan (or even a Pharaoh) - as their ears are very distinct and a huge hallmark of the breed. 

A neat article on ears: http://www.amberlithe.com/articles/2


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I have nothing important to add other than holy god those EARS.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

I can see how you would think Ibizan Hound, but not many of them are known in shelters (although one never knows). I would definitely say Pit/Hound mix.


----------



## Warren Hound

i had an ibizan honestly...rescues will list anything with standing ears as a catahoula to try and place them other than the ears *nothing* about this dog is remotely ibizan...ibizans are large breed dogs with amber eyes , sighthound build with an even topline and a cone like head and rhomboid ears. THIS was my dog a registered ibizan hound that i showed









and THIS is an obvious mix that has NEITHER of the two breeds the shelter is claiming in it....they do it to try and get them placed...


----------



## Warren Hound

further...

ibizan head











body:

























tail curls slightly, paws are generally always white , nose pink, eyes amber, ears rhomboid, there is NEVER another pigment other than red or white or a mix of the 2. i have seen them 50 inches at the shoulder. they should never be short...there was one breeder with short dogs and she is strict as many are in regards to contracts and breeding rights and the short dogs are fixed.


they also have hare foot...


my bet this dog is a pit bull mixed with a standing ear breed...inherited a short coat...ears now appear more drastic...those ears are not rhomboid.


----------



## Warren Hound

Littleg902 said:


> What would this dog be considered


looks like an ibizan pup...the pit bull mixes ears are not the same however this pups ears will be rhomboid when it matures the mixe's ears are triangle and probably came from another breed with standing ears...and just inherited the short coat from the pit bull


----------



## Littleg902

I found this dog on the web it's listed as a Thai ridgeback pharoah hound mix. This dog looks identicle to mine. I know pharoah hound is probably not in it's lineage but looking at Thai ridge backs and maybe that's in there, just throwing out other options. There has to be some type of hound in her from her behavior. She has the prey drive of a sight hound and hops almost 5 feet in the air like a rabbit.


----------



## sizzledog

Thai Ridgebacks are equally as uncommon as Ibizans. That "Pharoah Thai ridgeback mix" is most likely yet another terrier/pit mix. 

Is there a reason why the dog _must_ have some sort of rare/uncommon breed in her background? Being rare or uncommon doesn't make a dog any more special than any other dog.


----------



## Warren Hound

Littleg902 said:


> I found this dog on the web it's listed as a Thai ridgeback pharoah hound mix. This dog looks identicle to mine. I know pharoah hound is probably not in it's lineage but looking at Thai ridge backs and maybe that's in there, just throwing out other options. There has to be some type of hound in her from her behavior. She has the prey drive of a sight hound and hops almost 5 feet in the air like a rabbit.


having met pharaohs and thais and owned an ibizan (i showed dogs i met several rare ones) your dog and the other rescue looks nothing like them....head shape is wrong, no ridge, ear shape wrong, size wrong ect ect...not any of those...not sure why you want it to be a rare breed.

in the thai ridge back is just as rare if not more so than the ibizan and pharaoh hounds

you can have dogs that jump high and have prey drive that arent ibizans -.-


----------



## Warren Hound

going to post this to prove my point...










if someone listed that as a catahoula you would believe it, but that doesnt make it one... its a mutt that happens to have fallen in between the two breeds that were bred and ended up with something catahoula like.


neither of the rescue dogs you showed looked like ANY of the breeds they were supposedly mixed with...










your dog and the other rescue are heinze 57's...


----------



## Warren Hound

other breeds can have large ears and NONE of the breeds you have mentioned have blue eyes

corgi X greyhound= large ear









corgi X pit bull with 1 large standing ear








another pit bull X corgi









oh look ...another










note that no two look the same but they all have large ears....


sharpei X corgi










corgi X GSD


----------



## Littleg902

The dog very closely resembles a primitive type breed. Compare these podengo andaluz pics and tell me what you see


----------



## Littleg902

Maybe compare these also...


----------



## Kayota

That doesn't mean she is... People are convinced my husky mix is part coyote, doesn't mean she is. All those primitive sighthounds you are listing are rare or nonexistant in the US. I think there's a pretty decent chance she could be a Basenji mix. (Gasp! A primitive sighthound.)


----------



## sizzledog

*sigh*

She's not an Andaluz mix. Do you know how many there are in the US? So few that they're all accounted for, and aren't out there being bred to other breeds and the resulting puppies ending up in shelters.

And before you find photos of cirnechi or podencos (medio or grande) I will say the same thing about those breeds as well.


----------



## Shell

Do you have BSL (breed specific legislation aka "pit bull bans") in your area? If you do, then sure, I completely see Ibizan and that's what you should register her as. 

But if not, she looks like the very common "pit bull mix" that are a dime a dozen in most shelters in the US. I know several pit bulls with upright ears that are fairly similar looking to your new girl.


----------



## Tashapaws

While that nose reminds me of a podenco in my local shelter, I agree with some of the people that the ears, compared, don't look quite right, but I am no expert. Also, they've pointed that podencos are very rare in the USA. 
Anyway, I just wanted to say that she's beautiful!


----------



## HicktownJuliet

Just a side note for the Catahoula, depending on the line they come from, they have a different look. The catahoula pictured has a very pit like head shape, and not all of them do. Some are more houndy looking then pit looking.


----------



## iriskai

I'm tending to think pit mix with awesome ears, not seeing any sort of uncommon or rare sighthound (sidenote, met a couple Thais at a coursing meet last month, cool dogs)



Also, this is an epic dog.


Warren Hound said:


>


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Warren Hound--thank you! I saw a dog the other day and the owner said her dog was PB/JRT mix but I knew the dog wasn't a JRT mix at all. It looked like the dog you showed, PB/Corgi mix! I've been wracking my brain trying to see what kind of dog it was mixed with and now I know b/c it looked almost exactly like the one you showed! The dog's name was Hera, I wonder if from Zeus' wife...I didn't ask.


----------



## GrinningDog

I see an ADORABLE pitty mix. Those ears are fabulous!


----------

